# Best I've ever had



## QKNatasha (13/9/17)

So after Vapecon I kinda started liking peanut butter juice. ..

Until Mystic nectar's SILKWORM. 

DEAR MOTHER OF ALL THAT IS HOLY! 
I'm addicted. Like in completely!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (14/9/17)

QKNatasha said:


> So after Vapecon I kinda started liking peanut butter juice. ..
> 
> Until Mystic nectar's SILKWORM.
> 
> ...


Peanut butter vapes have always been hit or miss for me, it can either be really right or completely wrong!

I will have to track some of this down to try it!


----------



## TheV (14/9/17)

> Mystic Nectar - Silkworm
> Primary Flavour Notes:
> 
> Peanut Butter
> ...



Hmm, this does sound good! And at R130/30ml it sounds like it is worth a try for me 

Thanks for the recommendation @QKNatasha!


----------



## QKNatasha (14/9/17)

Stosta said:


> Peanut butter vapes have always been hit or miss for me, it can either be really right or completely wrong!
> 
> I will have to track some of this down to try it!





https://www.eliquidsonline.co.za/shop/dessert/silkworm/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## QKNatasha (14/9/17)

TheV said:


> Hmm, this does sound good! And at R130/30ml it sounds like it is worth a try for me
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation @QKNatasha!


You won't be sorry. I promise you. It's delicious!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (14/9/17)

QKNatasha said:


> You won't be sorry. I promise you. It's delicious!


When I do, I'll pop back here and give my thoughts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (14/9/17)

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/33176#peanut_butter_custard_milkshake_by_steamroom

Try that... It's very nice even as a shake and vape.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

